# Meet the Anarchist Federation



## charlie mowbray (Nov 24, 2016)

Come and meet the Anarchist Federation



We met loads of new people at the Anarchist Bookfair so thought we'd have a small social for new people to get to know the London Anarchist Federation and what we do a bit better.

There will be a meal, beer, wine and soft drinks.

Tuesday, 6th December at 7pm

Common House, 5e Pundersons Gardens, London E2. Nearest tube, Bethnal Green


----------



## Anton (Dec 14, 2016)

typical anarchist federation meeting?


----------



## brogdale (Dec 15, 2016)

Anton said:


> View attachment 97158
> typical anarchist federation meeting?


Is the notion of ideological Anarchism a novel one for you?


----------



## Anton (Dec 15, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Is the notion of ideological Anarchism a novel one for you?



no its not. 
"There will be a meal, beer, wine and soft drinks."

will cider also be served? 

I thought anarchism died with Russell Brand.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 15, 2016)

Anton said:


> no its not.
> "There will be a meal, beer, wine and soft drinks."
> 
> will cider also be served?
> ...


2016 again?


----------



## cantsin (Dec 15, 2016)

Anton said:


> no its not.
> "There will be a meal, beer, wine and soft drinks."
> 
> will cider also be served?
> ...



great stuff, welcome to the board ( Xmas hols already ? )


----------



## Anton (Dec 17, 2016)

at least the CPGB ML have their own Stalin Christmas cards:

CPGB-ML Shop
*Xmas Cards*
£3.50

5 cards with red envelopes.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 17, 2016)

Atheist christmas cards; whatever next?


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 17, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Atheist christmas cards; whatever next?


I love this thread.


----------



## charlie mowbray (Dec 21, 2016)

Sorry to upset your pathetic (and lazy) caricature of anarchism, Anton, but there was no cider at the social


----------



## kenny g (Dec 21, 2016)

charlie mowbray said:


> Sorry to upset your pathetic (and lazy) caricature of anarchism, Anton, but there was no cider at the social




If I can't drink cider, I don't want to be part of your revolution. Whose decision was it to remove cider from the social?


----------



## charlie mowbray (Dec 21, 2016)

Thought that you might bring your own, o great plonka?


----------



## Anton (Dec 21, 2016)

get pissed, destroy?


----------



## charlie mowbray (Dec 22, 2016)

Yeah, yeah, whatever, you oh so hilarious prick


----------



## Anton (Dec 22, 2016)

charlie mowbray said:


> Yeah, yeah, whatever, you oh so hilarious prick


----------



## Anton (Dec 22, 2016)

sure you'll enjoy this great song by David Rovics 'I'm a better anarchist than you'


----------



## charlie mowbray (Dec 22, 2016)

Yawn!


----------



## Anton (Dec 22, 2016)

charlie mowbray said:


> Yawn!



methinks that you are not really bored, but actually deeply challenged and existentially threatened at a fundamental level.


----------



## Anton (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## Anton (Dec 24, 2016)

so, what happened to Russell Brand anyway?


----------



## Nigel (Dec 25, 2016)

Serious question; 
Is the Anarchist Federation still platformist ! 

Someone in this part of the world mentioned that you have deviated from this position or that you don't have to accept it as to part of the Feds !


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 25, 2016)

It was never platformist. It is influenced by the platform.


----------



## Anton (Dec 25, 2016)

Are the Anarchist Federation influenced by Murray Bookchin?


----------



## Anton (Dec 25, 2016)

this is not bad either, from Afed in Wales,
Nadolig Llawen ~ Yuletide greetings to and solidarity with anarchists, anti-capitalists and anti-imperialists everywhere!

Kropotkin Santa as a looter! 
Is this the political vision of the Afed?


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 25, 2016)

Oh what devils pricks


----------



## Anton (Dec 26, 2016)

indeed.


----------



## chilango (Dec 26, 2016)

Surely there's a better word for "Federation" in Welsh?


----------



## Anton (Dec 26, 2016)

Surely.


----------



## LDC (Dec 26, 2016)

Anton said:


> View attachment 97803 this is not bad either, from Afed in Wales,
> Nadolig Llawen ~ Yuletide greetings to and solidarity with anarchists, anti-capitalists and anti-imperialists everywhere!
> 
> Kropotkin Santa as a looter!
> Is this the political vision of the Afed?



You are a twat Anton (or so you seem to be from this thread) but I have to concur, that is a very shit graphic.


----------



## Anton (Dec 26, 2016)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> You are a twat Anton (or so you seem to be from this thread) but I have to concur, that is a very shit graphic.



I don't concur with you, and I'm not a twat.
 Its not a  'very shit graphic'.
its pretty cool and captures the spirit and vision of the Anarchist movement perfectly.


----------



## Anton (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## Anton (Dec 26, 2016)

not sayin all anarchists are a bunch of punx!


----------



## Nigel (Dec 27, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> It was never platformist. It is influenced by the platform.


Ah ok
Seem to vaguely remember discussion at AF/ACF meeting with Workers' Solidarity Movement guy at Anarchist Bookfair on this a while back !
Thanks


----------



## Anton (Dec 28, 2016)

its time for the Afed to move on to a more coherent and consistent ideology, Council Communism. 
Wasn't there a Council Communist influence on the Afed?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 28, 2016)

Anton said:


> so, what happened to Russell Brand anyway?



He was an anarchist when, btw? Are you a thick cunt?

I'm anarchist at my core (LibCom) but do feel the need to move away from all of the imagery surrounding it and the title, etc

Just say pro working class. And look and sound like them a bit.


----------



## Anton (Dec 28, 2016)

Magnus McGinty said:


> He was an anarchist when, btw? Are you a thick cunt?
> 
> I'm anarchist at my core (LibCom) but do feel the need to move away from all of the imagery surrounding it and the title, etc
> 
> Just say pro working class. And look and sound like them a bit.



you don't make much sense. 

according to the Afed:
"The AFed give their view on Russell Brand, the comedian-turned-activist who opposes voting and calls himself anarchist in his new book, Revolution." 

So, is Russell Brand right then? - Anarchist Federation

"So, genuinely angry at capitalism as he is, Brand is not qualified to be a spokesperson of the revolution. He will be using the royalties from ‘Revolution’ to set up a self-managed business for recovering addicts. But revolution has to be made by people oppressed by class, race, gender, sexuality, ability and lack of opportunity, all acting together" 

If he calls himself an Anarchist, then why is not an Anarchist? The Afed can't really say why Russell Brand is not an Anarchist apart from the fact he's got a bit of money and is sexist. the Afed are unable to distinguish their own politics from those of Russell Brand in any meaningful way.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 28, 2016)

I' found some anarchist pamphlets and now i'm an anti-anarchists too!


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 28, 2016)

Waste my fucking time. Child.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 28, 2016)

Anton said:


> you don't make much sense.
> 
> according to the Afed:
> "The AFed give their view on Russell Brand, the comedian-turned-activist who opposes voting and calls himself anarchist in his new book, Revolution."
> ...



How does this make me revise my previous statement about you?


----------



## brogdale (Dec 28, 2016)

Have we had _dog on a string_ yet?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 28, 2016)

Brand espoused some dogmatic cliches at some point which got some kids excited who were the target audience for the book he wanted to sell.

And then hug the police and vote labour


----------



## Anton (Dec 28, 2016)

you mean the dreadlocked crusties drinking scrumpy jack cider at ten in the morning who haven't showered for a few weeks with a _skinny dog on a string? _


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 28, 2016)

Anton said:


> you don't make much sense.
> 
> according to the Afed:
> "The AFed give their view on Russell Brand, the comedian-turned-activist who opposes voting and calls himself anarchist in his new book, Revolution."
> ...


They don't care about you or your stuff. Be an actual anarchist. Talk to anarchists. Stop wasting my time.


----------



## Anton (Dec 28, 2016)

what makes you think i haven't? 
you are wasting your own time.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 28, 2016)

Anton said:


> you mean the dreadlocked crusties drinking scrumpy jack cider at ten in the morning who haven't showered for a few weeks with a _skinny dog on a string? _


I see that I can teach you nothing.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 28, 2016)

Anton said:


> what makes you think i haven't?
> you are wasting your own time.


I don't care about you. The only way a consistent press/archive exists is through organised anarchists. That only exists by  subs and dues.

How do you think your well old pamphlet was produced?


----------



## brogdale (Dec 29, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> I don't care about you. The only way a consistent press/archive exists is through organised anarchists. That only exists by  subs and dues.
> 
> How do you think your well old pamphlet was produced?


Mebbe Anton believes _Ordo Ad Chao?_


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 29, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Mebbe Anton believes _Ordo Ad Chao?_


Possibly. It's all very childish. So hard to tell.

Hey anton - be an anarchist.

How could we tell.

I could tell by what the AF do. You, anton?

How could we tell


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 29, 2016)

A moper who think thinks libcom oh god


----------



## Anton (Dec 29, 2016)

I don't understand the above comments. 

only joshing with the 'all anarchists are punx'. but seriously, i've been to enough Anarchist bookfairs, and it seems to me that the Afed and other anarchist groups have actually nothing to say that is actually relevant to real politics at the present moment. 

of course i know Russell Brand is a celebrity tosser, but the vacuousness of his views in some ways reflects the emptiness of many views that are put forward by many on, at least, the anarchist/libertarian circuit.   i suspect that Russell Brand researched his 'rebel' persona by watching the people at Occupy etc, and copying their gestures, the kinds of things they say, their sentiments etc.  

. well meaning, but ultimately fluff. 

Afed do an important job in republishing texts and that is a good thing, no doubt. 

but the fact the Welsh Afed can put out a yuletide xmas picture of kropotkin as chav looter santa tells me something about their vision. it is lumpen proletariat, criminal, anarchist in the bad sense. 

as i admit i don't have the answer either, there's not much to do apart from posting piss taking punk memes on the afed threat.


----------



## chilango (Dec 29, 2016)

Anybody care to explain what's behind this odd series of posts?


----------



## brogdale (Dec 29, 2016)

chilango said:


> Anybody care to explain what's behind this odd series of posts?


Years of refining the art.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 29, 2016)

Anton said:


> I don't understand the above comments.
> 
> only joshing with the 'all anarchists are punx'. but seriously, i've been to enough Anarchist bookfairs, and it seems to me that the Afed and other anarchist groups have actually nothing to say that is actually relevant to real politics at the present moment.
> 
> ...



Are you a member of the Labour Party? 
You're right up Brand's street if you are.


----------



## Anton (Dec 29, 2016)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Are you a member of the Labour Party?
> You're right up Brand's street if you are.



no, i'm not. 
good luck to Corbyn tho, but I'm not a member.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 29, 2016)

Anton said:


> no, i'm not.
> good luck to Corbyn tho, but I'm not a member.



Why good luck to him?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 29, 2016)

All these anti-Stalinists and anti-Statists  joining the Labour Party or doffing their cap and wishing him luck.
It's more comical than anarchists having nose piercings.


----------



## Anton (Dec 30, 2016)

i haven't joined the Labour party. I thought about it, and then thought nah...
why good luck to Corbyn? 
why not? because there are no other realistic alternatives. 
what are we supposed to do? wait for the final 'collapse', which might never come? 
personally, I don't think Corbyn can win and even if he does, not much will change, but it may be a little better than now

i came across a brilliant text on libcom, which you may have all read, but if you haven't perhaps you should:
Militancy: highest stage of alienation - Organisation des Jeunes Travailleurs Révolutionnaires

militancy: the highest stage of alienation


----------



## Anton (Dec 30, 2016)

in my opinion anarchists should start standing in elections. Class war did, altho they haven't had much success because they are really a bunch of punx with funny coloured hair and piercings.
we need a new party of the left that is not authoritarian and marxism, nor infantile and anarchist, but both, authoritarian and infantile. 
or rather, libertarian and marxist, and that stands in elections, and has policies.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 30, 2016)

Anton said:


> in my opinion anarchists should start standing in elections. Class war did, altho they haven't had much success because they are really a bunch of punx with funny coloured hair and piercings.
> we need a new party of the left that is not authoritarian and marxism, nor infantile and anarchist, but both, authoritarian and infantile.
> or rather, libertarian and marxist, and that stands in elections, and has policies.



Great. Knock up the constitution and statement of intent and maybe I'll join.

Or do you want others to put in the ground work just for you to turn your nose up at it?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 30, 2016)

Btw, libertarian and Marxist aren't mutually exclusive.


----------



## Anton (Dec 30, 2016)

I know. respect Daniel Guerin in particular a lot actually. 

Libertarian Marxism?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 30, 2016)

chilango said:


> Anybody care to explain what's behind this odd series of posts?


Drink and drugs

Next


----------



## Anton (Dec 30, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Mebbe Anton believes _Ordo Ad Chao?_



maybe


----------



## Anton (Dec 31, 2016)

chilango said:


> Anybody care to explain what's behind this odd series of posts?



somebody please explain!


----------



## charlie mowbray (Dec 31, 2016)

I don't think you'll like this, o twat of twats. Too "chav" too "criminal".
Unemployed take food from Mercadona and Carrefour in mass action in Andalucia
Now go back to your adolescent wanking


----------



## Anton (Dec 31, 2016)

charlie mowbray said:


> I don't think you'll like this, o twat of twats. Too "chav" too "criminal".
> Unemployed take food from Mercadona and Carrefour in mass action in Andalucia
> Now go back to your adolescent wanking



its pretty cool. will do.


----------



## Anton (Dec 31, 2016)

the truth is that, when it comes down to it, anarchism doesn't have any real politics or anything to say at a critical time. 

thats what all of you know already but don't want to admit.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 31, 2016)

Anton said:


> the truth is that, when it comes down to it, anarchism doesn't have any real politics or anything to say at a critical time.
> 
> thats what all of you know already but don't want to admit.


If you were pressed to define "_real politics_", I wonder how you'd respond?


----------



## Anton (Dec 31, 2016)

brogdale said:


> If you were pressed to define "_real politics_", I wonder how you'd respond?



not 'shoplifters of the world unite!'


----------



## brogdale (Dec 31, 2016)

Anton said:


> not 'shoplifters of the world unite!'


Attempting to define something by suggesting what it isn't usually disappoints, and is often a heuristic of paucity of thought.


----------



## Anton (Dec 31, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Attempting to define something by suggesting what it isn't usually disappoints, and is often a heuristic of paucity of thought.



this is the other anarchist 'move' - go from the lumpen criminal chav pose to posing as critical theory big word intellectuals.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 31, 2016)

Anton said:


> this is the other anarchist 'move' - go from the lumpen criminal chav pose to posing as critical theory big word intellectuals.


Like I said, I wondered how you'd respond to a straight-forward invitation to define what you meant by "_real politics"._
I'm wondering no more.


----------



## Anton (Dec 31, 2016)

basically stuff that is relevant to people and the actual issues that affect them. 
looting chavs and rioters are not. evangelical veganism is not. prison abolitionism is not. 

what is the Anarchist response to Brexit? the EU? Russia and Syria and the crisis in the ME, the refugee crisis etc etc. 
what is the Anarchist response to the cuts in the NHS? To Trump? To rising house prices, rent? 

i find they tend to be nothing more than Russell Brand type comments, ie there is no plan, program, or anything. or else, like Chomsky, they tend to be pragmatic advice which leads to supporting one of the main left parties practically.

i think it is because of things like this many people are defecting or will defect from anarchism to the Labour or Green Party, or perhaps the SWP/Counterfire or some other Trot/Commie group, because they feel that there is nothing coming from anarchism than can really address the issues.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 31, 2016)

Anton said:


> basically stuff that is relevant to people and the actual issues that affect them.
> looting chavs and rioters are not. evangelical veganism is not. prison abolitionism is not.
> 
> what is the Anarchist response to Brexit? the EU? Russia and Syria and the crisis in the ME, the refugee crisis etc etc.
> ...


I see.
Are you in the habit of asking for _*the *_response to various political issues of whole ideologies? Faced with a demand for _*the*_ response to Brexit from, say Socialism, would you expect an uncontested, singular answer?


----------



## Anton (Dec 31, 2016)

i dont expect an answer, but some kind of direction. 
i can google the web for various socialist and anarchist answers. 

but in reality, all i'm trying to say, perhaps not eloquently, is that the times are getting bad, and anarchists have nothing much to say that is practical. 

i get the impression that a lot of people on the Trot left have gone Jeremy Corbyn because they realise they can't really carry out a revolution. 
lots of texts, mostly but not all fluff, but none of this is a direction politically. 

as i said, i also don't have the answer.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 31, 2016)

Anton said:


> i dont expect an answer, but some kind of direction.
> i can google the web for various socialist and anarchist answers.
> 
> but in reality, all i'm trying to say, perhaps not eloquently, is that the times are getting bad, and anarchists have nothing much to say that is practical.
> ...


Probably not something you don't already know, but all those examples of '_real politics issues affecting people' _derive from the authority of the various states involved. And you're asking what the anti-authoritarian, anti-state ideology has to say?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 1, 2017)

Anton said:


> what is the Anarchist response to Brexit? the EU? Russia and Syria and the crisis in the ME, the refugee crisis etc etc.
> what is the Anarchist response to the cuts in the NHS? To Trump? To rising house prices, rent?
> .



What is your response to these things?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 1, 2017)

Anton said:


> the truth is that, when it comes down to it, anarchism doesn't have any real politics or anything to say at a critical time.
> 
> thats what all of you know already but don't want to admit.



As an anarchist I favour the IWCA's approach.


----------



## JHE (Jan 2, 2017)

charlie mowbray said:


> I don't think you'll like this, o twat of twats. Too "chav" too "criminal".
> Unemployed take food from Mercadona and Carrefour in mass action in Andalucia
> Now go back to your adolescent wanking


The people who carried out these expropriations, SAT, have nothing to do with Anarchism.  They are Communists and Andalusian nationalists and are now involved in Unidos Podemos


----------



## Anton (Jan 2, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> What is your response to these things?



i wish i had a proper response. but i don't and i admit it. 

it a bit hard to say tho, if someone asks me " what do you think of the EU, the euro etc? 
and the anarchist response is " it doesn't matter until all states are abolished and there are no gods and no masters' 
ok, very well, but that doesn't say much about how things are now and the actual choices available.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 2, 2017)

Anton said:


> i wish i had a proper response. but i don't and i admit it.
> 
> it a bit hard to say tho, if someone asks me " what do you think of the EU, the euro etc?
> and the anarchist response is " it doesn't matter until all states are abolished and there are no gods and no masters'
> ok, very well, but that doesn't say much about how things are now and the actual choices available.



So you admit all of these things are complex and don't have answers yourself. 

But also you would like the Anarchist Federation to have simple answers to them all?


----------



## Anton (Jan 2, 2017)

brogdale said:


> Probably not something you don't already know, but all those examples of '_real politics issues affecting people' _derive from the authority of the various states involved. And you're asking what the anti-authoritarian, anti-state ideology has to say?



I think anarchism does have something to say. 
however, it has to be something sensible. ie to say ' abolish all prisons' is easy to say, but in reality, it is not going to happen and if it did, then the response may not be better, it may be worse ie the formation of vigilantes/vendetta/rough justice/lynchings etc. 



Fozzie Bear said:


> So you admit all of these things are complex and don't have answers yourself.
> 
> But also you would like the Anarchist Federation to have simple answers to them all?



Afed doesn't have any answers to them, thats the problem.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 2, 2017)

Anton said:


> i wish i had a proper response. but i don't and i admit it.
> 
> it a bit hard to say tho, if someone asks me " what do you think of the EU, the euro etc?
> and the anarchist response is *" it doesn't matter until all states are abolished and there are no gods and no masters' *
> ok, very well, but that doesn't say much about how things are now and the actual choices available.



No-one has said that to you, have they?


----------



## brogdale (Jan 2, 2017)

Anton said:


> I think anarchism does have something to say.
> however, it has to be something sensible. ie to say ' abolish all prisons' is easy to say, but in reality, it is not going to happen and if it did, then the response may not be better, it may be worse ie the formation of vigilantes/vendetta/rough justice/lynchings etc.
> 
> 
> ...


Time-waster.


----------



## Anton (Jan 2, 2017)

instead the Afed promotes things like this:


----------



## Anton (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Anton (Jan 2, 2017)

brogdale said:


> Time-waster.



perhaps afed is the time waster


----------



## brogdale (Jan 2, 2017)

Anton said:


> perhaps afed is the time waster


You appear to have a very negative agenda.


----------



## Anton (Jan 2, 2017)

brogdale said:


> You appear to have a very negative agenda.



no. afed is good at reproducing books and pamphlets from yesteryear.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 2, 2017)

Anton said:


> no. afed is good at reproducing books and pamphlets from yesteryear.


And why exactly does this bother you?


----------



## Anton (Jan 2, 2017)

it doesn't. 
its a good thing as far as it goes. 
I don't have an agenda either. 
perhaps the fact is that anarchism as we know it now doesn't have anything to offer to the current situation.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 2, 2017)

Anton said:


> it doesn't.
> its a good thing as far as it goes.
> I don't have an agenda either.
> perhaps the fact is that anarchism as we know it now doesn't have anything to offer to the current situation.


Vacuous, try-hard time waster.


----------



## Anton (Jan 2, 2017)

brogdale said:


> Vacuous, try-hard time waster.



you waste your own time.  even the afed memes and slogans are lumpen, such as this:


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 2, 2017)

You know that by continually bumping  the thread, you're bringing the organisation to a wider audience when they wonder why It keeps garnering responses?
Maybe that's your plan. Good work well done.


----------



## Anton (Jan 2, 2017)

maybe


----------



## brogdale (Jan 2, 2017)

yawn


----------



## Anton (Jan 2, 2017)

Yoda's joined the Afed?  I'm sure the Afed are very serious


----------



## Anton (Jan 2, 2017)

the Afed want to 'abolish gender'! good luck with that one!


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 2, 2017)

Can you not keep meme chat to Facebook or wherever you found them?


----------



## Nigel (Jan 3, 2017)

Are AFED London organising anything else in new year ?


----------



## charlie mowbray (Jan 3, 2017)

Yes we are. But why do you need to know Nigel? Don't think you'e attended any of our meetings since the mid 1980s.


----------



## charlie mowbray (Jan 3, 2017)

Hmmm, not only is Anton the supreme twat but he seems to have had humour bypass surgery as well.


----------



## Anton (Jan 3, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Can you not keep meme chat to Facebook or wherever you found them?



I found it on the Afed site
Stickers & Posters

the pics/memes give a good description of the mentality of the Afed.


----------



## Anton (Jan 3, 2017)

charlie mowbray said:


> Hmmm, not only is Anton the supreme twat but he seems to have had humour bypass surgery as well.



perhaps, or perhaps you are unable to see anything funny about your own group? how Russell Brandish most of it is..


----------



## yield (Jan 3, 2017)

Anton said:


> maybe


entryist

I really like the yoda poster. *thumbs*


----------



## snadge (Jan 3, 2017)

Anton, you are a grade A cocksucker, you should be rolling in the mud, interesting times are upon us, myself as an Anarchist, couldn't be happier.


----------



## yield (Jan 3, 2017)

lol. As the kids say these days.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 3, 2017)

Anton said:


> I found it on the Afed site
> Stickers & Posters
> 
> the pics/memes give a good description of the mentality of the Afed.



It gives an impression of anarchist thought in a humorous or simple to express kind of way. 

I'm not against them but would do different agitprop myself for working class consumption.


----------



## Nigel (Jan 3, 2017)

charlie mowbray said:


> Yes we are. But why do you need to know Nigel? Don't think you'e attended any of our meetings since the mid 1980s.


Have been to a few afterwards, when I was in Class War in early 1990's & afterwards, mainly @ bookfair  but you are right, it's only occassionally !

Still have soft spot for your organisation and how it has developed !
I am quite interested in the whole concept of networking/networks, parecom ! Generally new ways of organising and ideas that have developed in the last ten years or so within and around libertarian left vent !

I'll try to make one or two soon but cannot promise anything, not really finding enough time for political work and politics I've taken on atm.
Hope will be welcome at socials/open meetings you do !


----------



## Nigel (Jan 3, 2017)

On the subject of politics of a similar ilk !
Have any of your comrades,or anyone else for that matter come across Christoph Spehr; what's your opinion on him and elements that appear to be inspired by him, mainly on continent, stemming out from Germany. 
From what I'm told Autonomists/Anti Fascists looking to develop their politics beyond single issues or to unite campaigns got into this guy, who is a science fiction writer; not much of his stuff in English !
Appears to be quite influential across the channel !
http://www.republicart.net/art/concept/alttransspehr_en.pdf
May have something to do with these guys ?
Interventionistische Linke


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 3, 2017)

I like AFed but their constitution demands a percentage of my wage without considering my outgoings. Like the Mormons in that respect.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 3, 2017)

Anton said:


> I don't have an agenda either.


mmm


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 3, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> It gives an impression of anarchist thought in a humorous or simple to express kind of way.
> 
> I'm not against them but would do different agitprop myself for working class consumption.


The posters are really shite though.


----------



## Anton (Jan 3, 2017)

snadge said:


> Anton, you are a grade A cocksucker, you should be rolling in the mud, interesting times are upon us, myself as an Anarchist, couldn't be happier.



interesting times are upon us, but anarchists have nothing to do with it nor have any response to any of the problems that are turning up.


----------



## Anton (Jan 4, 2017)

FridgeMagnet said:


> mmm



could it be that anarchists are, in effect, just as dogmatic as the worst religious fundamentalists. any questioning of some of the dogmas of anarchism... oh, you've got an agenda!! 

Nigel mentioned Parecon - good ideas in theory, but somewhat culty in practice. so i've found.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 4, 2017)

Anton said:


> could it be that anarchists are, in effect, just as dogmatic as the worst religious fundamentalists. any questioning of some of the dogmas of anarchism... oh, you've got an agenda!!.



Anarchists are worse than ISIS?


----------



## chilango (Jan 4, 2017)

Shouldn't this be a (fairly short and dull) _Why the Afed are shit _thread instead?


----------



## Anton (Jan 4, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Anarchists are worse than ISIS?



not really
anarchists don't do anything that make them 'worse'. 
a bunch of punx smashing up a starbucks window or having a drunken bust up with the fuzz is not really 'bad'. it is just a nuisance, i think


----------



## Anton (Jan 4, 2017)

chilango said:


> Shouldn't this be a (fairly short and dull) _Why the Afed are shit _thread instead?



but Afed aren't shit. their politics are.


----------



## chilango (Jan 4, 2017)

Anton said:


> but Afed aren't shit. their politics are.



Then start a proper thread on it. With proper posts.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Jan 4, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Anarchists are worse than ISIS?



Remember the Youtube clip of Ian Bone dancing around with Tony Benn's severed head in one hand and a rolled up copy of Classwar issue 94 in the other?


----------



## Anton (Jan 4, 2017)

chilango said:


> Then start a proper thread on it. With proper posts.


 what's wrong with this one? 
the posters do the talking you have to understand the language of symbols.


----------



## Anton (Jan 4, 2017)

Dom Traynor said:


> Remember the Youtube clip of Ian Bone dancing around with Tony Benn's severed head in one hand and a rolled up copy of Classwar issue 94 in the other?



the class war and its split off also have nothing much apart from admittedly amusing stunts. 
i particularly liked the 'fuck off back to Oxford' banner with Owen Jones. 
i watched Martin 'red and black' Wright's latest video on Labour. 
it's all very well to cheer on the collapse of Labour, but again, there is no real politics here apart from 'get on the streets'.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 4, 2017)

Whats the point of you anton - if anyone does anything  you will say they're shit for doing it. If they don't you will call them shit for not doing it. You might as well not exist given you have nothing to say. Ghost


----------



## charlie mowbray (Jan 4, 2017)

Yes, what is the point of you Anton. You are a complete and utter tosspot. You deliberately and misleadingly compare "punx smashing windows of MacDonalds" with the serious class struggle politics of the AF.
How about this?. We challenge you to actually come to an AF meeting and debate our politics face to face? But you won't do that, because you're just a cowardly devious troll.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 4, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> Whats the point of you anton - if anyone does anything  you'll say they're shit for doing it. If they don't you'll call them shit for not doing it, You might as well not exist given you have nothing to say. Ghost



Agree. What are you doing, Anton?
I promise not to be a sectarian prick like you're being. If It resonates with me I'll join. I have my own issues with the libertarian orgs (less than the authoritarian orgs) but I'd never run them down. I'd do what I think is right and then collaborate.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 4, 2017)

If 'Anton' states what he's about, he'll also expose who he is. Which is why he won't. Can we set up a sweep stake?

My money is on the..,


----------



## Anton (Jan 4, 2017)

charlie mowbray said:


> Yes, what is the point of you Anton. You are a complete and utter tosspot. You deliberately and misleadingly compare "punx smashing windows of MacDonalds" with the serious class struggle politics of the AF.
> How about this?. We challenge you to actually come to an AF meeting and debate our politics face to face? But you won't do that, because you're just a cowardly devious troll.



'serious class struggle politics of the AF' 

???


----------



## Anton (Jan 4, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> If 'Anton' states what he's about, he'll also expose who he is. Which is why he won't. Can we set up a sweep stake?
> 
> My money is on the..,



???


----------



## Anton (Jan 4, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Agree. What are you doing, Anton?
> I promise not to be a sectarian prick like you're being. If It resonates with me I'll join. I have my own issues with the libertarian orgs (less than the authoritarian orgs) but I'd never run them down. I'd do what I think is right and then collaborate.



fair enough. its kind of amusing that anarchists are so easy to laugh at and criticise others, but can't take it when it is applied to them.


----------



## chilango (Jan 4, 2017)

4 or 5 pages of nothing. Boring.


----------



## Anton (Jan 4, 2017)

chilango said:


> 4 or 5 pages of nothing. Boring.



or rather, you can't stand to see your anarchist politics being made a mickey of.


----------



## chilango (Jan 4, 2017)

Anton said:


> or rather, you can't stand to see your anarchist politics being made a mickey of.



My anarchist politics?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 4, 2017)

Anton said:


> or rather, you can't stand to see your anarchist politics being made a mickey of.



Politics is hard. It's way easier to point from the sidelines and tell people where they're going wrong whilst not doing any leg work.


----------



## Anton (Jan 4, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Politics is hard. It's way easier to point from the sidelines and tell people where they're going wrong whilst not doing any leg work.



thats true.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 4, 2017)

Anton said:


> or rather, you can't stand to see your anarchist politics being made a mickey of.


So your work here is complete?


----------



## Anton (Jan 4, 2017)

yep


----------



## brogdale (Jan 4, 2017)

Anton said:


> yep


Well done.
Bye.


----------



## Anton (Jan 5, 2017)

brogdale said:


> Well done.
> Bye.



'coming to terms with late onset anarchism'  
does this mean coming to terms with an 'infantile disorder'?


----------



## Anton (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 5, 2017)

oh just fuck off.


----------



## chilango (Jan 5, 2017)

Hey Anton here's a challenge for you. Design a better piece of agitprop (something simple like a meme, a sticker or poster) that communicates either anarchism or your politics if you're not an anarchist. Should be easy, no? 

Go on. Dare you.


----------



## charlie mowbray (Jan 5, 2017)

So, not taking up our challenging of actually debating our ideas face to face?
Thought not.
Now fuck off.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 5, 2017)

Anton said:


> 'coming to terms with late onset anarchism'
> does this mean coming to terms with an 'infantile disorder'?


Such a bummer when your status update gives away more than intended.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 5, 2017)

charlie mowbray said:


> So, not taking up our challenging of actually debating our ideas face to face?
> Thought not.
> Now fuck off.



Why go on an internet forum to tell people you only want to debate with them face to face?

Isn't that a bit like going in person to a meeting to announce that you are only prepared to debate online?


----------



## charlie mowbray (Jan 5, 2017)

What are you on about?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 5, 2017)

teuchter said:


> Why go on an internet forum to tell people you only want to debate with them face to face?
> 
> Isn't that a bit like going in person to a meeting to announce that you are only prepared to debate online?



Um it's the topic of this particular thread.


----------



## Anton (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## butchersapron (Jan 5, 2017)

Haunting your own life.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 5, 2017)

Anton said:


> yep


So, not yep, then?
There's more?


----------



## Anton (Jan 5, 2017)

brogdale said:


> So, not yep, then?
> There's more?



nope that's it. the cream egg one is a good one to finish on. 
i guess this is not a bad song to finish on as well


----------



## brogdale (Jan 5, 2017)

Anton said:


> nope that's it. the cream egg one is a good one to finish on.
> i guess this is not a bad song to finish on as well



Bye, again.
See you next time.
Wonder who you'll be?


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 5, 2017)

chilango said:


> Hey Anton here's a challenge for you. Design a better piece of agitprop (something simple like a meme, a sticker or poster) that communicates either anarchism or your politics if you're not an anarchist. Should be easy, no?
> 
> Go on. Dare you.


I'd like to see a design competition ( open to anarchists ans non anarchists) based on communicating anarchism. The standard by and large isn't good and there must be some talent out there that isn't being utilised.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 5, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Um it's the topic of this particular thread.


I thought the topic of the thread was an announcement of a meeting that it's no longer possible to go to.

I didn't realise the actual topic was to announce that debate on the subject was not welcome online.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 5, 2017)

The39thStep said:


> I'd like to see a design competition ( open to anarchists ans non anarchists) based on communicating anarchism. The standard by and large isn't good and there must be some talent out there that isn't being utilised.


 
The anarchists just need to provide a clear brief as to exactly what they want to be communicated, then we can get going


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 5, 2017)

teuchter said:


> I thought the topic of the thread was an announcement of a meeting that it's no longer possible to go to.



They do have other meetings that it's possible to go to. It wasn't Halley's Comet.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 5, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> They do have other meetings that it's possible to go to. It wasn't Halley's Comet.



I'm sure they do, but they weren't the topic of the thread.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 5, 2017)

teuchter said:


> I'm sure they do, but they weren't the topic of the thread.



And neither was 'let's debate this here'. 

Or troll, to be precise.


----------



## JimW (Jan 5, 2017)

Sauna in the autonomous terrace looks a bit dodge with hindsight


----------



## charlie mowbray (Jan 6, 2017)

It's a case of don't feed the troll, not even cream eggs.


----------



## chilango (Jan 6, 2017)

charlie mowbray said:


> It's a case of don't feed the troll, not even cream eggs.



Nah feed him till he chokes. Then feed him some more.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 6, 2017)

chilango said:


> Nah feed him till he chokes. Then feed him some more.


----------



## Anton (Jan 6, 2017)

but i'm not a troll. the question i raised about real politics is a real one, and i think you know it.
i'm not going to post anymore because this thread seems done. 

 the fact that you are responding in such a way with insults etc suggests to me that it hit a nerve. you know that what i'm saying is true. 
its done, bye.


----------



## chilango (Jan 6, 2017)

Anton said:


> but i'm not a troll. the question i raised about real politics is a real one, and i think you know it.
> i'm not going to post anymore because this thread seems done.
> 
> the fact that you are responding in such a way with insults etc suggests to me that it hit a nerve. you know that what i'm saying is true.
> its done, bye.



I'm not even an anarchist, but you didn't bother to find out either. Lazy.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 6, 2017)

This is a very long goodbye.


----------



## Anton (Jan 6, 2017)

chilango said:


> I'm not even an anarchist, but you didn't bother to find out either. Lazy.



perhaps you are irrelevant, politically and in other ways, at least to this thread? why should i find out about you?


----------



## chilango (Jan 6, 2017)

Anton said:


> perhaps you are irrelevant, politically and in other ways, at least to this thread? why should i find out about you?



That's a very telling post.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 6, 2017)

This is bollocks though isn't it? It's not even funny bollocks  Is there a reason not to dump this one?


----------



## chilango (Jan 6, 2017)

FridgeMagnet said:


> This is bollocks though isn't it? It's not even funny bollocks  Is there a reason not to dump this one?



Nor is it offensive, provocative, wounding, or or anything else is it?

It's empty.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 6, 2017)

It's irritating. As a casual observer with no dog in the fight.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 6, 2017)

chilango said:


> Nor is it offensive, provocative, wounding, or or anything else is it?
> 
> It's empty.


On this thread, which is specifically about an event long in the past, it's just timewasting for anyone subscribed to it. There's not really anything left to disrupt. The account has been doing the same thing on other threads though which are more active.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 6, 2017)

The old "disruptive behaviour" catch-all.


----------



## chilango (Jan 6, 2017)

FridgeMagnet said:


> On this thread, which is specifically about an event long in the past, it's just timewasting for anyone subscribed to it. There's not really anything left to disrupt. The account has been doing the same thing on other threads though which are more active.



Oh, I'm not defending him. At all. The opposite in fact.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 6, 2017)

JimW said:


> Sauna in the autonomous terrace looks a bit dodge with hindsight



No mention of wifi either


----------



## brogdale (Jan 6, 2017)

The39thStep said:


> No mention of wifi either


----------



## charlie mowbray (Feb 2, 2019)

Anton said:


> methinks that you are not really bored, but actually deeply challenged and existentially threatened at a fundamental level.


No you twat, just totally bored by your trollism


----------

